# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  لتعظيم الافادة من الموقع

## hr2008

د/شيماء عطا الله 
السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة وبعد
على الرغم من ان الموقع يقدم الكثير من المعارف القانونية الا انه ينقصه الكثيرفى سبيل المثال لا الحصر لا يوجد قسم لصيغ الدعاوى والعقود كما أن الاقسام المختلفة لا تتضمن الكثير من المواضيع وحلا لمشكلة الوقت لدى سيادتكم وعدم التفرع اقترح اعلان عن طلب مشرفين متميزين للاقسام المختلفة لمتابعة هذه الأقسام حتى تكن أكثر جودة
 المحامى/ مصر
ماجستير فى القانون الجنائى - كلية الحقوق جامعة عين شمس :Friendship:  :Friendship:  :Friendship:

----------


## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم انا كذلك لاحظت ذلك المواضيع كثيرة ولا يوجد مشرف للاشراف واحيانا نقوم بوضع موضوع واذا اردنا حذفه لانستطيع لعدم وجود من نلتجااليه اوفي مشكله قد تحدث في المنتدى 
نحتاج الى مشرف لكل قسم يقوم باستمرار بالاشراف حتى لو كان مرتين في الشهر حرصا لسير المنتدى بالشكل الصحيح وللمشكلات التي يمر بها القارىوالعضو 


نرجو ملاحظة ذلك 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا  .

----------


## smsma

[align=center]جاري النظر فى اقتراحاتك ان شاء الله
[/align]

----------

